# Laminate thickness



## Outbacker (Apr 12, 2007)

My house currently has a laminate floor and it is garbage. It really is. There are gaps that are starting to show between the panels and it is starting to curl up at some of the edges. So I am going to replace it eventually. I suppose when it comes to laminate flooring, the thicker the better. Or is it? What is a good thickness for laminate flooring? I am looking at a Teak laminate flooring and it is 8 mm and has a 20 year warranty. What else should I be looking at for getting laminate flooring? Is it worth it to do it myself or have someone else do it?

Thanks.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 13, 2007)

The thicker the better and the higher the warranty the better. Make sure you follow the Manufactures warranty to the letter. They want vapor on concrete floors and tar paper on wood sub floors ( last time I checked) make sure you use a hardwood block for taping the pieces together and don't smack them together to hard. If you find damaged tongue and grooves discard that piece and use shims at each end of a row so they can not come apart at the but joints during install. Installation runs about 2-2.50 a sq ft up here but found doing it yourself is not all difficult but at those prices some may think its just not worth doing it them self.


----------



## Deathlok (Sep 30, 2007)

I installed laminate floors in my living room, kitchen & front foyer. I used the thick stuff, 12mm. Its called Charleston Pine. It has  a very nice finish, you can see all the flaws of the wood, the knots, etc. Vintage or distressed look is what it is called. It is a dark colored wood. I love it!

Check my gallery for pics.


----------

